# Heaven and Hell - Black Sabbath



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

For those of you that were into the Ronnie james Dio era of Sabbath, they are touring North America this summer. Once Canadian date August 7th in Vancouver (opening night) scheduled so far. 

Tony Iommi, Geezer Butler, RJD and Vinny Appice filling in the duty on drums.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

i saw their first leg of the reunion last year it was...man..INCREDIBLE show..Dio's vocals are still one of the best in both records and live performance.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Hoping they come to Edmonton. I missed them last time.

TG


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Saw them last year... AWSOME!


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

I went to Oz Fest in the summer of '01(free ticket). Really didn't care for ANY of the other bands on the ticket, but BS was an unexpected treat. What really blew me away was Tony Iommi's seemless blend of rhythm and lead. "Chord Melody for the metal head crowd ":smile: Even more incredible was Ozzy's unintelligible banter between songs (think "The Osbournes" TV show), followed by perfectly understandable singing!! Sense memory? Drug addled magic? Who knows?

Shawn


----------



## Cowinacape (Feb 2, 2006)

Woo hoo got my tickets for their Vancouver show! :rockon2: Got tickets for Megadeth and Slayer too kkjuw


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

Rugburn said:


> Even more incredible was Ozzy's unintelligible banter between songs (think "The Osbournes" TV show), followed by perfectly understandable singing!! Sense memory? Drug addled magic? Who knows?


That's just his Birmingham accent. :smile:


I heard Heaven and Hell when they passed through Calgary last time. Definitely check them out if you get a chance.


----------

